# Cost of masters program



## Tejaswini (6 mo ago)

Hello everyone.

I am an Indian student planning to move to Australia for my masters program. 

I would like to know the approximate fees structure for a masters course and I would like to know the living expenses as well. 

What part time jobs are available for students?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Tejaswini said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am an Indian student planning to move to Australia for my masters program.
> 
> ...


Different universities have different charges, you need to do some research into the areas you are considering.

Living expenses can be relatively high. Some people struggle on $1,500 per week. Others survive on $800 per week.

The latest employment/unemployment figures show that there are about 480,000 job vacancies and about 493,900 unemployed people in Australia.


----------

